# Gel coat polish



## JasonL (May 17, 2011)

I’m looking for someone who does gel coat polishing on the side. I have a 20ft Key West (pictures attached). I can bring it to you or if you’d rather do it at my house that’s cool too. The gel coat is pretty cloudy so I’m interested in having it polished to shine. Never had it done and not sure what the cost is for this. If you can do it please reply with your info and a ballpark estimate would be nice.


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

I was quoted $25/ft for detailing a 21' Hewes.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Really? Damn, for that much I think it ain't that dirty looking.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Money well spent, trust me it's work to get one to shine again.


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

It is a ton of work to clean up a boat. That is not even mentioning the chemicals it takes. If you have a teenager of your own handy it will cut your labor costs. A great teaching moment of what the labor industry feels like. 😜


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

CurDog said:


> Really? Damn, for that much I think it ain't that dirty looking.


Mine is spotless.......also they were about 3 months out. I think I am on the books for 10/4 and I scheduled back in early July.


----------



## whalerjon (May 7, 2010)

Drake’s Mobile Detailing


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

I spend about $400 for my 17 Whaler, and it is worth it, when they are finished.


----------

